# Bunk carpet



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone in Pensacola or Orange Beach sell the carpet for boat trailer bunks or will just indoor-outdoor carpet do? Thanks.

Oops, I meant to put that in the Boat Repair section. :banghead


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

They sell it at Rob's Hitch and trailer repair. I've also heard people getting some of the caret from Home depot or Lowe's.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

lowes has it in stock usually. black or gray on huge rolls. just cut it to whatever size you want.


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

I jsut went to a carpet house. and asked to wee their scraps and got it from there for like 10 bucks


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Home Depot. Half the price of Bass Pro Shop. Just cut it yourself.:toast


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Is the carpet at Lowes and HD the indoor/outdoor type carpet, and when you put it on, do most people use adhesive and staples or just staples?


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *H2OMARK (2/14/2008)*Is the carpet at Lowes and HD the indoor/outdoor type carpet, and when you put it on, do most people use adhesive and staples or just staples?


dunno if its considered i/o or not. it is the same as what you would get at a marine store though. just get some stainless staples and go to town on the sides of the bunk. if you wrap it around the bottom, use galvanized roofing nails on the seam for a more secure fit. it holds better than just staples.


----------



## JR (Oct 4, 2007)

I recovered some bunks with the carpet from Lowe's. I got the carpet guys to cut it off of the roll in 12" strips, so that saved me a lot of time. Used adhesive and stainless staples. Been about a year now with no problems.


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. That'swhat makesthis forum great. :toast


----------

